# Placing rectangular in-wall speakers horizontally



## xdoc482 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey all,

I am trying to do my first home theater setup and I am providing a diagram for you all to look at to see if you can help me with a couple of questions I have.

I am painting the screen on the bottom wall of the diagram (about 126" screen) and probably will buy an Epson 8350.

1. Would the sound still be ok if I place the Center speaker horizontally below the screen? I will still have the right and left speakers at ear level. How much of a difference should I expect in sound?

2. With a 24' long room, is it still possible to place surround back speakers even though they will not be directly behind the seating area (i.e. the SBR and SBL will be facing each other, just farther than the SR and SL speakers)? I cannot place the SBR and SBL behind the seats because there are 4 windows in the back that take up most of the room in the back wall and I dont want to place the SBR and SBL speakers near the corner of the back wall.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

1. I don't think it would be a problem. But you can always check it out with REW. :T

Can't help you with #2.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

#1 Yes, Ive installed alot of horizontal C channels and they sound just fine - Only issue is a 2x4 stud on occasion which is easily fixed by notching it out with a sawzall or paddle bit if its right at the edge

#2 Your drawing looks fine for speaker placement. If the tweeters are swivel type and can be aimed, so much the better... Other option would be to mount them in the ceiling.....


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Any reason that you cannot place the center vertically? If there is room I'd certainly suggest a vertical orientation with the speaker mounted in a manner to aim it toward the listening position.


----------



## xdoc482 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice. I can probably place it vertical right below the screen, I think I have about 1 foot and a half below the screen. I don't believe speakers are that tall are they?

Hey RTS,

When you say my drawing looks fine for speaker placement (as long as you have swivel tweeters), I am assuming you're talking about the rear surrounds, right?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not sure how tall your speakers are... did you mention what speakers you plan to use?


----------



## xdoc482 (Feb 7, 2012)

No, but I am open to suggestions. For a 7.1 system like I am looking to setup, what would be a good sounding set of speakers and sub with decent sound for a 24' by 16' room? Im probably not looking to spend more than $1k on speakers.


----------

